# Fuel Card Expenses



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

I earned a fuek card and used it a few times. Are those expenses deductible and if so where?

Thanks in advance!

Mike


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mk5197 said:


> I earned a fuek card and used it a few times. Are those expenses deductible and if so where?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Mike


If you deduct mileage only the drinks and snacks on fuel card may be deductible


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> If you deduct mileage only the drinks and snacks on fuel card may be deductible


Only if you give them to a customer or prospective customer or you are over X miles from your home... or something like that.


----------

